# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  urban get home bag?

## huskymill

so i was thinking about it and at this point it seems that the bag ive been putting together resembles a ghb rather than a bob. that really is fine for now because dont ever go more than 20 minutes away from my house. later i might put together a real 3 day pack. but the only concern i have with my bag is that its a woodland camo army surplus ruck sack. most likely in shtf situation ill probably be in an urban area and the woodland camo sticks out like a sore thumb. so im thinking about trying to get a different bag that would blend in better in an urban area, but i dont want to spend a ton of money. what would you suggest that would serve my purpose without costing too much? right now my bag consists of (in no particular order):

8ft by 8ft plastic water resistant tarp
pair of binoculars
1 minimaglite with led upgrade
one nalgene 1 liter waterbottle
steel canteen cup
100ft of 550 paracord
25 ft utility rope with climbing caribiner
gerber lmf 2 knife
strike force fire starter
zippo
alcohol swabs
1 primative first aid kit
3 tuna packages
2 cans of spam
snare wire
1 small guide of north american animal tracks
1 utility blade
1 pair of socks
1 sling shot and steel ball bearings
1 knife sharpener
1 multitool
1 folding camp shovel
hatchet and knife in a combo sheath
1 rain poncho
3 large trashcan liners
gerber folding camp saw
and last but not least a roll of duct tape

is there anything that i missed, or anything that i can get rid of on that list? 
thanks in advance everybody.

oh and i should mention that i was originally putting this together for wilderness survival so im not sure if the same things can be used for urban as well. ive been slowly adding to this bag for the last 3 years.

----------


## NCO

How about simply sewing some more urban colored pieces of fabric on your existing bag?

And since you are in USA, how about adding a small handgun and some ammo?

----------


## huskymill

http://www.imsplus.com/image.php?obj...4&window=popup

this is a pic of the bag i have right now

----------


## NCO

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

same bag with mock-up "sew on" camo.
(used photoshop with poor skill..)

----------


## oldsoldier

Whats wrong with the woodland camo? I see lots of people everyday carrying small camo backpacks, shoulder bags and all kinds of stuff like that. IMHO in the event of a shtf situation most people are not going to care if your bag is camo or gucci.

----------


## NCO

> Whats wrong with the woodland camo? I see lots of people everyday carrying small camo backpacks, shoulder bags and all kinds of stuff like that. IMHO in the event of a shtf situation most people are not going to care if your bag is camo or gucci.


Good point.

I understood his post so that by blending in he meant that it should have some actual camo properties in urban environment..

----------


## Beans

Old soldier. What an idea,   I think I will mull this over some.  *Designer BOB* bags for those discriminating individuals.

I would also include:

Perrier bottled water
Platium pre paid Credit card
silk cordage
satellite cell phone with unlisted private number with prelisted Clinics telephone numbers
Bob Mackie's designer outdoor wear.
titanium survivall knife-- monogramed

----------


## NCO

> Old soldier. What an idea,   I think I will mull this over some.  *Designer BOB* bags for those discriminating individuals.
> 
> I would also include:
> 
> Perrier bottled water
> Platium pre paid Credit card
> silk cordage
> satellite cell phone with unlisted private number with prelisted Clinics telephone numbers
> Bob Mackie's designer outdoor wear.
> titanium survivall knife-- monogramed


You forgot the Gucci trekking shoes!

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

One idea I had was to tie die T-shirts in camo colors and pattern them with pot leaves. It could work in urban or rural areas of California.

----------


## huskymill

lol my point was just that i dont want to draw unnecessary attention to myself. i would think that would be accomplished with a backpack that any college student would have for books. it just has to be big enough. i take it from the responses that i may be overthinking things a bit, but this thread is also sort of a question to see if you think my bag is missing anything that would be usefull. at the moment i dont own a firearm but eventually i might add one to the bag.

----------


## Rick

My GHB is an over sized laptop briefcase with shoulder strap. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I want to look just like any other schmuck hoofing it home and I figured there would be a lot of briefcases being carried. My wife's is a single should pack. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

That's okay for me now. I can still get by as an old worker. As I get a little older I'll have to change that to something more age appropriate.

----------


## Aurelius95

While I don't have a GHB per se, I do carry a laptop backpack to and from work.  I keep necessary supplies in my truck.  If I had to walk home, I'd take out the computer/work stuff, and then pack the other gear in my Targus backpack.  It's black - perfect for an urban environment.

----------


## SARKY

First off look around, a  lot of people are carrying or wearing surplus gear/clothing. I really is no big woop! Use the best bag that fits your price range and the job at hand.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

> ...so im thinking about trying to get a different bag that would blend in better in an urban area, but i dont want to spend a ton of money... 
> 
> pair of binoculars
> 
> one nalgene 1 liter waterbottle
> 
> 100ft of 550 paracord
> 25 ft utility rope with climbing caribiner
> 
> ...


I like the binoculars.

You know more about what is around your house than I do, are you sure the snare wire and animal tracks guide will be useful there? Same with climbing rope and caribiner.

The tuna and spam look ok but I wonder what the shelf life will be sitting in an unrefrigerated bag?  Also that appears to be about 1-2 days of calories at the most.  Most 'experts' recommend 3 days of calories.  Have you thought about ration bars?

Do you have a water purification method?  You need a larger water container or extra water container - the fold up plastic platypus containers are nice.

Do you have too many blades in your pack? Weight is important.

Add stungun and pepperspray.

As for backpack: This thing holds alot.

----------


## huskymill

> I like the binoculars.
> 
> You know more about what is around your house than I do, are you sure the snare wire and animal tracks guide will be useful there? Same with climbing rope and caribiner.
> 
> The tuna and spam look ok but I wonder what the shelf life will be sitting in an unrefrigerated bag?  Also that appears to be about 1-2 days of calories at the most.  Most 'experts' recommend 3 days of calories.  Have you thought about ration bars?
> 
> Do you have a water purification method?  You need a larger water container or extra water container - the fold up plastic platypus containers are nice.
> 
> Do you have too many blades in your pack? Weight is important.
> ...


well to answer your question about the snare wire and animal tracks guide, i was originally putting this together as a camping bag, and than it kinda got more and more towards survival than just vacation. and also at the moment im going to school at michigan tech university, we are about a 10 minute drive from some dense wilderness. in terms of getting back to my house from campus, i probably dont need some of that stuff, but i still feel its good to have. i have had some concerns about the amount of water i can carry. i agree i dont have enough yet. this whole thing really isnt a huge concern while im here at school but when im at home durring the summer, in detroit, thats when i really start to think about it.

----------


## Rick

Detroit has some wilderness areas in town that are pretty remote these days.

----------


## AirborneEagles

If I lived in the city (as I did many times before in the past) wouldn't worry about my fashion statement, I would just think about what the bag can carry that can get me through the darkest hours till I reach some safe area to build a camp at to survive. 

If you drive, then its in your trunk ready to go. If you are thinking of huffing it back to your house, then 20 miles through the city in any disaster is going to be pretty tough and it may be more than just the miles to think about since looters and any thug with a gun will be robbing anyone to get something they think they want or need. The worst off your pack looks, the better. Even a change of clothing so you aren't wearing a suit since that is the first thing they will look for is anyone rich or looks like they have money or other valuables on them. 

I can't remember what the gangs are like in MI, but if there are still some rough ones there, then its time to think urban tactics along with survival outside the city limits. You kind of have to blend in. In a way look rough, carry a gun with extra ammo and be ready for assaults by anyone who loses their mind or just wants what you have on your back or in your pockets.

It takes 3 days before things get really out of hand. Even the first 24 hours will be just as rough if the situation is really bad. 

Not to add any extra worry, but just things to keep in the back of your mind.

Granted, MI has the most Militia and Survival groups next to Texas in the Nation. But, it never hurts to expect anything out of the blue from anyone who has lost everything and has nothing to lose and may try anything on anybody walking down the road or sidewalk.

----------


## Rick

Granted, a small minority of individuals will probably be taking advantage of the situation but we certainly didn't see wholesale warfare in either New Orleans or New York and both serve as pretty good examples of what will happen when S actually HTF. Everyone points out that roving gangs will be your biggest problem and that hasn't been true. They are like any other predatory animal. That means territory. While their territory might well expand, animals, mankind included, are creatures of habit. Personal safety being number one. 

There are areas of the city you won't go today. Don't go there if SHTF. Give yourself a buffer zone around the area and the chances are pretty good you won't run into them. In fact, what we often did see was law abiding folks running down the bad guys and opening a can of whoop butt on them. A little vigilante justice goes a long way. 

Don't rely on the scare tactics of the internet pundits. Think through the situation. Your basic needs will always be the same no matter where you are or what environment you find yourself in. Water, Fire, Shelter, Personal Protection, Food in varying orders dependent upon the scenario.

----------


## AirborneEagles

Rick, I hope that comment wasn't for me about scare tactics. haha. It was only pointing out the possibility, which any military minded (active or otherwise) is always going to be prepared for anything out of the ordinary. I am not saying it would happen, but it could. The Militia and survival groups will help as many as they can, but they cannot be everywhere at the same time when something does happen. It could be a punk kid, a drugged up unstable person or you just looking at someone in the wrong way (had that happen before) where they get aggressive and want to start a fight. In Katrina, yes there were homicides, yes gangs took advantage of females and yes they did rob some people, but a majority just went and looted everything they could. However, after a few days, food and water were scarce, some grouped together for security, others did not and were the hidden victims since nobody was around to see what happened, only to find later some had bullet holes in them. There is a lot behind Katrina that was not on the news, you have to dig around for it and see the videos and witness reports on the web. 

There is nothing I write that has anything to do with scare tactics, fear mongering or anything of that nature, but an awareness of the possible situations we all may encounter and must expect even if it does not happen.
It is always a "just in case" perspective, by which if we are prepared mentally we can handle the situation a lot better when it does happen. 

Even with the basic survival skills many are learning, for what reason they do not know, but if something does happen they are mentally prepared for it with the tools to get them through it. 

All we can do is prepare the best we can so we can go on living our lives and do our traveling and shopping, go golfing and even go dancing on friday night, which means we don't sit at home behind locked doors waiting for the day something will happen, but preparing mentally and gathering the tools needed in order to survive any situation that arises and enjoying life in the meantime. I wouldn't want anyone to be stressed out and not enjoy the life they have now, in fact it should be fun getting prepared and finding different interests within that survival realm to keep the leaning fun in the whole process. In the mean time, make it fun while getting prepared. Enjoy life.

I hope that clears up any misunderstanding about me.

----------


## Rick

Actually, the comment was NOT directed at you. It was simply a reference to those individuals that post all manner of hub bub on the internet with nothing tangible to back it up. And a good many times they are selling the very thing that will "save" you should their predictions come true. 

I don't think I'd trust the militias any more than I would the gang members. My idea of them may not be correct and we always get in trouble when we generalize any group but, by and large, I don't think I would trust them.

----------


## huskymill

> Actually, the comment was NOT directed at you. It was simply a reference to those individuals that post all manner of hub bub on the internet with nothing tangible to back it up. And a good many times they are selling the very thing that will "save" you should their predictions come true. 
> 
> I don't think I'd trust the militias any more than I would the gang members. My idea of them may not be correct and we always get in trouble when we generalize any group but, by and large, I don't think I would trust them.


if the shtf, is there really anyone you can trust? i mean if things got really bad even people you feel you can trust completely now, may turn on you then. i think what it really boils down to is that the only person you can completely trust is yourself. that doesnt mean you should treat everyone as hostile but it does mean that you shouldnt go walking up to anyone on the street and telling them about all the supplies you have hidden away somewhere.

----------


## Rick

Well, I think that's just common sense, though. You wouldn't tell folks how much money you have in the house or how many weapons you have tucked under the car seat. Some folks like a good challenge and others just can't be trusted with temptation. 

Still, I guess it depends on who your friends and family are. I have some friends that I would pretty much trust with anything. I have some family I wouldn't trust with your last nickle. My immediate family is okay, however. Except the boys. They never bring back tools!!!!

----------


## huskymill

so hey its been a really long time since i posted anything on this forum ive been really busy with classes and im trying to stop using the internet as much as possible. but anyway about 2 weeks ago i got a new bag to be used as a ghb. it turned out to be a really good bag and not too expensive. it was just interesting because it was from a very unlikely source so i thought id share it with you all.  http://www.airsoftmegastore.com/Prod...ST61B&CartID=1

----------


## Rick

I buy stuff from air soft stores all the time. It's the same stuff that gun shops sale, in many cases, but a lot cheaper. I just bought a tactical vest yesterday from an air soft store. Brand name and $10 less than the mainstream gun stores. 

That looks like a nice bag. I hope it works well for you.

----------


## JPGreco

I find the idea of an Urban Get Home Bag somewhat meaningless.  I mean, all I need is a cell phone a few bucks and I can get a cab home.  I'm in an urban environment, I'm not in the middle of nowhere alone.  There are people and resources all around.  If its really bad, a hotel or motel is no more than a couple of miles away.

That and police, fire, or EMS services are readily available.

I do understand and value being prepared, but an urban GHB needs like one thing really, some warm clothes incase its winter and maybe rain gear.  I assume you have money and a cell phone on you most of the time and consider it personal gear, not stuff you would keep in a bag.

----------


## Rick

Exactly which hotel will you stay in and what cab service will you use? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

That's the evacuation of Houston during Hurricane Rita.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> so hey its been a really long time since i posted anything on this forum ive been really busy with classes and im trying to stop using the internet as much as possible. but anyway about 2 weeks ago i got a new bag to be used as a ghb. it turned out to be a really good bag and not too expensive. it was just interesting because it was from a very unlikely source so i thought id share it with you all.  http://www.airsoftmegastore.com/Prod...ST61B&CartID=1


nice bag for the money!

----------


## Rick

If you were stuck in traffic like that what would you drink (I have water in my bag). How would you stay warm if it was cold? (I have chemical hand warmers and a wool blanket). What would you eat if it took all day (I have an MRE). Give urban dwellers a reason to panic and I'd rather be in the middle of nowhere than trying to get home with my bag of goodies.

----------


## JPGreco

ah, but traffic like that isn't a get home situation (since the caption says it was a hurricane evacuation), which would require a different set of rules for preparation.  If I'm trying to get home from NYC in super heavy traffic and there is an accident that closes the main highway to my home, it could take hours to eventually get home.  If I am in a situation where I would have to leave my car on that main road, the exits are a mile apart (approx) and there is a hotel close to each exit.

Lets look at today where the roads were very icy.  Several of the major highways were at a crawl due to accidents, yet people still made it to work and home, albeit in a lot more time than normal.

----------


## Rick

I put the caption on there so you would know what it was a picture of. If you are comfortable with nothing then I'm certainly okay with it. I just wanted to point out that there could be times when it is nearly impossible to get a cab or a hotel. I'm in an urban environment as well but I feel it necessary to carry much more in the truck and van. To each his own. I hope you never have a need then there won't be a test.

----------


## crashdive123

JP - just something to think about, and it may never apply to you or your situation.  When I was stationed in New London, CT I regularly headed to the Jersey Shore to visit friends and family.  IIRC it was about 170 miles one way - maybe 3 to 3.5 hour trip.  One long weekend there was a forecast for snow.  No big deal - been drivining in it all my life.  It was clear when I left, but started snowing about 30 minutes into the trip.  It kept getting heavier.  Twenty seven hours later I got to my destination, took a quick nap and shower and headed back.  Sometimes things are just out of your control.  My 4wd did fine in the snow.  The 30 or 40 jack knifed semi's had other plands for my trip.  I was glad to have some gear with me.

----------


## kyratshooter

SIL got caught on the highway in a gridlock several years back.  She had two of her teenage kids in the van with her.  They were several miles from home by the roadway but could see their house across the fields a mile or two away.  

After sitting for a couple of hours the kids bailed and took off cross country.  They cooked supper and brought it to her on bicycle power.  

Mom got home at 2am after sitting in the exact same spot for 7+ hours.

It was soon after that that the girl drivers in the family started demanding car kits like the one Aunt Donna had in her car.  I started handing them out for birthday 16 presents, to go with the new drivers' liscense.

In our area NOT having some kind of preps in the vehicle is insanity.

----------


## JPGreco

I guess I should clarify a bit.  I am not against preparation at all and if going any where other than your daily routine, more care should be taken.  However, the term UGHB, imo, means a bag to help you get home when something happens on your day to day activities.  In that case and in an urban environment, it doesn't take much to get home.  In fact, the majority of urbanites don't even have a car.  I live in a highly populated suburban area and even here, the resources needed to get home on a daily basis is minimal.  I'm not arguing the purpose of a bag, but in a highly populated area on a day to day basis, not much is needed, thats all.

If I'm traveling further than normal, especially outside of the populated area, then more care is needed.  If inclement weather is at hand, more care is needed.

A communter is also not in need of an urban get home bag since their route home takes them outside of the urban area.  In that case, you are facing a much more daunting task to get home.

I just think with basic knowledge and common sense, it is very simple to get home in a true urban or even a highly populated suburban environment.


** Highly populated surburban area means that towns are adjacent to each other with little empty space between them and few roads without homes on them.
Standard suburban areas have greater distances between towns and more lonely roads.  Semantics may be an issue with my disregard for an urban bag.

I guess I do live in a very unique area of the country which impacts my opinion on this issue.  Long Island is basically packed with towns.  If I walk 10 miles I will pass through 4 towns so help is never that far away.

----------


## Trabitha

> Exactly which hotel will you stay in and what cab service will you use? 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> That's the evacuation of Houston during Hurricane Rita.


Exactly what I was thinking.  PLUS emergency services can't always be relied upon in an emergency situation.  It's naive to think that they will come help out an able-bodied, stranded civilian, over an accident victim.

----------


## Rick

I don't think it's the day to day commute you have to be concerned with. It's the very extraordinary day that needs to be considered. I keep remembering the throngs of folks trying to get home in NY after 911 and what a mad scene that was. Several on here have said they didn't make it home for a couple of days. Having those few essentials and some extras would make that situation all the more bearable. But as I said, you have to plan for whatever level you are comfortable with.

----------


## crashdive123

Also keep in mind that the contents of any kit or bag are going to vary from person to person, depending on their needs.  What I might need while working out of my truck up to 100 miles from home (not trips, just work) will vary greatly from what somebody who rides the Long Island RR into the city for work.  Don't get hung up on the terminoligy.  Your kit might consist of a couple of bottles of water, some dust masks, a transistor radio, roll of quarters, rain coat, some comfortable walking shoes or sneakers and a few snack bars.

----------


## Rick

Or a 45 auto with 6 mags, body armor....and....uh.....ha,ha, (gulp)....check Crash's post.

----------


## crashdive123

> Or a 45 auto with 6 mags, body armor....and....uh.....ha,ha, (gulp)....check Crash's post.


That's just EDC. :Shifty:

----------


## Camp10

It is not urban around me, so  I wont question your logic on your situation JPG.  I can say though that my commute is 9 miles and I have enough stuff in my truck to go about 6 days.  Even if nothing bad happens, sometimes on Friday I just dont want to go home and It's nice to be able to call the wife at 3:30 Friday afternoon and tell her I'll see her Sunday.  I have the gear to have a comfortable weekend any week of the year.  It works for me.

----------


## JPGreco

Crash and Camp, you guys hit it on the nail.  For me, first and foremost, I'm analytical.  So when you say to me, get home bag, thats what it is and for me its meant to get me home in the event of "normal" emergencies (car trouble, etc), which the contents of my pockets can manage to accomplish for me, so a bag is meaningless.  Experienced it a couple of times already and the cell phone was all I needed.

However, what I should have and do have in bits and pieces is a general emergency bag that will cover bigger issues(not necessarily that occur to me, but my surroundings) or stuff for me to not come home for a day or so.  Again though, I really don't need to stock food or water in my area which is nice, though I usually have a bottle in my car and I usually have layers because of my job being outside.  My day to day stuff can serve me quite well in an more difficult situation.

----------


## Rick

If I called on Friday and told my wife I'd be home Sunday the funeral would be Monday. Just sayin'.

----------


## BENESSE

I am lucky enough to be able to walk (and do) anywhere in Manhattan. Most of the time I walk to and from work (1/2hr door-to-door) and am aware of every possible route to anywhere; every place you can go potty, every place you can go to sit, relax and blend in, have a drink of water or get help. I know where fire stations and police precincts are in every part of town. I know where all the hospitals and their off shoots are. I know where the walk-in clinics are. I know where the homeless shelters are. I know Central Park like the back of my hand and all the places where you can feasibly crash for free if you can't go home and can't get a hotel room. That's 20 years worth of walking and paying attention.

I learned not to count on public transportation, getting a cab or a hotel room. (on 9/11 people were sleeping in Grand Central because everything was booked) Even though part of my EDC doesn't include clothes, it does include at a minimum: a cell phone, a flashlight, a Swiss Army, face mask, surgical gloves, water, band aids, alcohol prep, Purell, a Zone bar, raw almonds & walnuts, space blanket, bandana, $200 in small bills, $3 in quarters, and a list of important phone #s. A few of those things have already proved useful. 
I am not prepared for every contingency outside my home but this is a start.

----------


## Rick

Knowing your environment and all of its resources is probably the very best tool at your disposal and it's free. All you have to do is get out and observe. Good job!

----------


## Trabitha

> If I called on Friday and told my wife I'd be home Sunday the funeral would be Monday. Just sayin'.


Yeeeeep!  :Wink:

----------


## hunter63

> I am lucky enough to be able to walk (and do) anywhere in Manhattan. Most of the time I walk to and from work (1/2hr door-to-door) and am aware of every possible route to anywhere; every place you can go potty, every place you can go to sit, relax and blend in, have a drink of water or get help. I know where fire stations and police precincts are in every part of town. I know where all the hospitals and their off shoots are. I know where the walk-in clinics are. I know where the homeless shelters are. I know Central Park like the back of my hand and all the places where you can feasibly crash for free if you can't go home and can't get a hotel room. That's 20 years worth of walking and paying attention.
> 
> 
> I learned not to count on public transportation, getting a cab or a hotel room. (on 9/11 people were sleeping in Grand Central because everything was booked) Even though part of my EDC doesn't include clothes, it does include at a minimum: a cell phone, a flashlight, a Swiss Army, face mask, surgical gloves, water, band aids, alcohol prep, Purell, a Zone bar, raw almonds & walnuts, space blanket, bandana, $200 in small bills, $3 in quarters, and a list of important phone #s. A few of those things have already proved useful. 
> I am not prepared for every contingency outside my home but this is a start.


I have to agree with your set up.
Idea being to get home, not stay out there.

I do carry a lot of gear in vehicles, but figure I can do pretty well with what I normally carry in my pockets/belt.

Wallet with band-aids, safety pin, cash, ID, spare truck key, C/D cards, phone card, phone numbers, flat magnifier.
Cell phone (belt)
SAK
Small folder knife
Small screw type match box-w/aspirins, HBP pills, and Tums
Change, at least 4 quarters+
Zippo lighter
Bic lighter
Keys on lanyard/with SAK fob and p38 can opener.
Small Multi tool, in belt pouch also holds a  mini Bic.
Mini Mag light (left over from working days)

Now jacket pockets are another layer including, 
mag fire starter 
folding knife 
pen/pad
small container Carmex
small package Kleenex.
Gloves

I also have to agree with knowing your environment,  a very valuable tool for anyone, anywhere.
Good post

----------


## Trabitha

I'm usually home...in an emergency situation, if I am NOT home...I must GET home for my child.  If that means that I'm grocery shopping, it's no big deal as I can walk home in less than 30 min.  If I'm "in town" doing big shopping, that puts me in a high crime, high population area, and needing to cross a large bridge that funnels through a rock-cut.  Yeah...I picked a crappy place to live.  Ugh.  While I can pack many things like what you've all mentioned, for myself...my husband is a totally different story.  His day can place him anyplace and in any hospital in Eastern PA.  That means that his commute home could be a 20 min. drive or as long as 3+ hours in good traffic.  If he would have to WALK...wow...
He carries essentials, especially in the cold season...but I don't know that he can feasibly cover all bases.
In a bad situation like 9/11, the only thing I can do, is get my son, buckled down, and pray that he makes it back.  
I think THAT sucks more than anything.  :Frown:

----------


## Camp10

> If I called on Friday and told my wife I'd be home Sunday the funeral would be Monday. Just sayin'.


Lol..my wife is as independent as I am.  If I am home for to many weekends in a row, she will remind me that it is time for me to spend a weekend someplace else.  I try not to argue while I'm packing the snowmachine/ 4 wheeler/boat into the truck...it would be rude!

----------

